# Ceiling Fan Blades



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Could you do this? YES. What would you gain or lose? Not much. If you can find blades that will match the mounting holes you currently have, you can change them. From what I have learned about ceiling fans: Ceiling fans are designed to push or pull a certain amount of Surface Feet of air per Minute (SFM) per fan speed regardless of blade diameter. A 24" fan will push the same SFM downward as a 48" fan will on low speed, etc. by design. These charts are available at most _good_ fan stores. If you change your blades to a smaller diameter you will only loss _some_, but not much, air flow. Now- -does this fan have a downrod at all? IF SO, could it be changed to a "hugger" type fan which would fit closer to the ceiling which would raise the blades to be even safer. And remember this: "Mythbusters" have proven that a ceiling fan *will not* cut off anyone's head. David


----------



## jlatimer11 (May 27, 2010)

Thurman said:


> Could you do this? YES. What would you gain or lose? Not much. If you can find blades that will match the mounting holes you currently have, you can change them. From what I have learned about ceiling fans: Ceiling fans are designed to push or pull a certain amount of Surface Feet of air per Minute (SFM) per fan speed regardless of blade diameter. A 24" fan will push the same SFM downward as a 48" fan will on low speed, etc. by design. These charts are available at most _good_ fan stores. If you change your blades to a smaller diameter you will only loss _some_, but not much, air flow. Now- -does this fan have a downrod at all? IF SO, could it be changed to a "hugger" type fan which would fit closer to the ceiling which would raise the blades to be even safer. And remember this: "Mythbusters" have proven that a ceiling fan *will not* cut off anyone's head. David


Nope, no downrod. Just a regular old ceiling mounted fan.

I'm going to see how much I can get a 30/36" fan for. Maybe I can find one instead of trying to just replace blades.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cut blades*

You could just cut them shorter. Pretty simple. Don't need to over engineer this. dorf dude...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

shumakerscott said:


> You could just cut them shorter. Pretty simple. Don't need to over engineer this. dorf dude...


There is an issue of, balanced blade weight, you need to be concerned with. If the blades differ in weight, the fan will wobble. The greater the weight difference, the greater the wobble. And considering that maybe one fan in a hundred are installed with the proper fan box, that wobble will translate to vibration that can loosen the two small screws that are holding it up.
Ron


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Balance blade*

Make a simple balance beam and hang the blades from each side and adjust them until they are the same weight. Simple. You could also use a kitchen scale set to gramms. I do lawn mower blades in the same manner from the center bolt hole and see if they lean left or right. Worked fine for the last 20 years. dorf dude...


----------

